# Helpless in Seattle



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Hey fellas Im in Seattle. and need some help all my gear is installed i have an active set up with cd7200 HU, dsp6 w/ DRC/, 2 Genesis profile ultra 4, Genesis sub ultra, ssld6, incriminator subs and dyn 362 front stage. i know this can sound ALOT better than what the installers tuned it to by ear and I have no clue how to tune. Anyone local with experience with dsp6 to get me dialed in would be appreciated.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Hey bro, i've got an RTA setup if that would help you at all, im in the North Seattle area and have helped a few new friends from the forum out with tuning thier systems. Shoot me an email @ [email protected] and I can help you out.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Did you guys ever get the system tuned up? I am stoked that there are other Seattleites in this forum! For some reason the car audio scene here died while I was gone...just getting back into it.


----------



## bumbabeef (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey I live in Seattle also and looking for someone to install some speakers, amp and alarm. Anybody have any suggestions where they're reasonable cheap but know what they are doing and trustworthy.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

anyone else know of any good installers in the area, not a chopshop or rip offs but good installers.

thanks guys


----------



## krazyl3gz (Mar 21, 2009)

Whatever you do don't go to Stereo Warehouse


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

funny as hell i was aboutto head out there this coming weekend.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

krazyl3gz said:


> Whatever you do don't go to Stereo Warehouse


Aren't they in Federal Way? Why don't you like them?


----------



## krazyl3gz (Mar 21, 2009)

North Seattle. 

A couple years ago I had a head unit and subwoofer installed by them. I didn't notice right away but a couple months (it took me a while because it wasn't hot or cold enough for me to use the a/c or heat at the time) I noticed that they had broke one of the tabs you use to move your air vents.

I remember bringing my car back in to re-install a head unit after my first one was stolen. The installer told me about how bad the previous guy who was working on my car was and that he wasn't with the shop anymore....

Overall just didn't get the feeling that they knew what they were doing. I should have just installed everything myself.


----------



## DevanTheDude (Dec 31, 2009)

I was the Install manager at Magnolia Hi Fi (Roosevelt location) from 2005-2007. We used to get a lot of repair work from botched installs that Stereo Warehouse did. I've pretty much seen it all from that place! Of course, the installs are done in a barn, so no big shock there. 

I recommend bringing your car to Scott Moore at Stereotomy in Issaquah. I worked with Scott for many years, and can't say enough about the guy. Very professional guy, and an excellent installer with an attention to detail. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## brocken (Apr 26, 2010)

Or you can research and do it yourself.
There are fellow diyers that can probably lend a hand too.

I've done a lot more on my current build than I ever thought I would. I'm currently working on a-pillar pods even though I've never done fiberglass before.

It really comes down to how much somebody cares about your car and attention to detail.
If you can find an installer like that and he has time to do your car, go for it.
Otherwise, if you can invest your time into doing it right it can be rewarding.

I say this even after spending a couple of hours swearing at my pods again last night.


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

You'll have to show us some pics brocken!

Seattle unite! *raises fist*
..Lol..

On a more serious note: Does anyone know where i could get a speaker repaired ?
One of my midbasses needs a complete recone :|


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stereo warehouse lol I did get a drz 9255 from there for 700 though years ago. Anyways Benchmark motoring all the way


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

+1 for the Seattlites.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

theRESONANCE said:


> You'll have to show us some pics brocken!
> 
> Seattle unite! *raises fist*
> ..Lol..
> ...


If you can handle the wait.... http://m.citysearch.com/profile/34964569/seattle_wa/around_the_sound.html 

The old guy who runs it does really good work, it just takes him awhile. He reconed the mid in my boston acoustics 64.3 set...took him a month

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

gjmallory said:


> If you can handle the wait.... Location Detail
> 
> The old guy who runs it does really good work, it just takes him awhile. He reconed the mid in my boston acoustics 64.3 set...took him a month
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Funny
The recone question was from over a year ago


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

danno14 said:


> Funny
> The recone question was from over a year ago


DOH! My bad. Tapatalk doesn't show the year, so it looked recent.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Old thread is old but some of you Seattle folks need to come out of the wood works and help support NWSPL/SQ and IASCA up here again!

We got LOADS of guys competing now and we have several IASCA old timers/judges helping out with getting shows. We have a couple of guys with a TL and a few RTA's floating around to help tune. Good group of guys willing to help!

Facebook NW IASCA or NWSPL if you have FB.

Come on out and play no matter what you have installed!


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Shinju said:


> Old thread is old but some of you Seattle folks need to come out of the wood works and help support NWSPL/SQ and IASCA up here again!
> 
> We got LOADS of guys competing now and we have several IASCA old timers/judges helping out with getting shows. We have a couple of guys with a TL and a few RTA's floating around to help tune. Good group of guys willing to help!
> 
> ...


That’s really good information to know, once I get my fronts installed Ill have to get in touch with you guys. I’m pretty sure I'll need some assistance in tuning.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Very cool! I didn't know you guys did IASCA. I thought it was all SPL folks. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

If I had to put a number on the SQ nuts up here I would say..... There are probably a good 10 or more guys that come out to play around this area. And probably another 4 or 5 in Oregon and quite a few in Van BC.


----------

